# Turnips at 600! No entry + Free presents and Saharah



## Wolfy (May 14, 2020)

turnips at 600, no tip required, Saharah is also on my island. Feel free to grab anything you find on the floor.

*Please be considerate of others and try to keep multiple trips to a minimum. Leave through the airport, not quietly. 

dodo code: 85X1C *

I'll be afk so just come and go*




*


----------



## Y_a_h_i_k_o (May 14, 2020)

That's adorable, it helps me a lot ! 
Thank you !!


----------



## toenuki (May 14, 2020)

Omw! tysm!


----------



## Rori (May 14, 2020)

Thank you so much!
I left you some bells, in case nobody else takes them!


----------



## Wolfy (May 14, 2020)

closing gates for now to allow people to sell and leave without interruption. will reopen shortly


----------



## Mayor Miraland (May 14, 2020)

hi! if you reopen could I come over?


----------



## pobels (May 14, 2020)

Still Open?


----------



## Wolfy (May 14, 2020)

hadnt realized my switch died, *new dodo code is 85X1C*


----------



## Fido (May 14, 2020)

Thanks so much! Flying over at this second. I’ll leave a cool pinball machine if anyone wants!


----------



## Sid (May 14, 2020)

Thank you very much for your hospitality


----------



## Buntretsu (May 14, 2020)

Is it still open?


----------



## Wolfy (May 14, 2020)

Buntretsu said:


> Is it still open?


yes


----------



## Buntretsu (May 14, 2020)

Wolfy said:


> yes


great thx comin over if possible


----------



## Capchir (May 14, 2020)

I would love to stop by  is now a good time?


----------



## Wolfy (May 14, 2020)

Capchir said:


> I would love to stop by  is now a good time?


it's pretty dead on my island so now is the perfect time!


----------



## Kawaiikiwi (May 14, 2020)

omw !


----------



## Capchir (May 14, 2020)

Omw too! c:


----------



## Brendies (May 14, 2020)

Can i still come?


----------



## Kawaiikiwi (May 14, 2020)

tysm for hosting!


----------



## Wolfy (May 14, 2020)

Town will be open until I lock the thread!


----------



## AdehhRR (May 14, 2020)

I will come by in about 5 minutes!!


----------



## Demaria (May 14, 2020)

Thank you so much!!


----------



## Wolfy (May 14, 2020)

Thanks to the people leaving tips! But it's really not needed, though appreciated! I'm afk and can't see if someone decides to steal what someone else has left behind. This is also my throwaway island for hosting giveaways, so I don't get to keep anything on my main island. Though I can put anything left behind towards future events


----------



## EmmaFrost (May 14, 2020)

I am coming over. Thank you so much for this.


----------



## rachrayyyy (May 14, 2020)

Nevermind sorry


----------



## Brendies (May 14, 2020)

stopping by thank you


----------



## wenymi (May 14, 2020)

Stopping by?


----------



## Katattacc (May 14, 2020)

still open? I'd love to come by!


----------



## magicbean (May 14, 2020)

I just visited as Pixie from Neverland and left some DIYs. Thanks so much!


----------



## Katattacc (May 14, 2020)

Thank you so much! You are amazing! Hope you don't mind if i make a couple of trips


----------



## FireNinja1 (May 14, 2020)

Is this still going?


----------



## Jz_Lazy (May 14, 2020)

Are you still open?


----------



## Grimlyn (May 14, 2020)

I’d love to come by if this is still available!


----------

